# using KCl as potassium



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

hello - i just got a container of salt substitute (KCl with fumaric acit, tricalcium phosphate, and monocalcium phosphate). 

does anyone have experience using KCl as a source of potassium? do the other components have negative effects on the tank?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I dosed with KCL, nusalt or nosalt I don't remember, for about six months with no ill effect on plant or animals.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Just be aware that as you add more ions to the water, you increase the osmotic pressure on the plants and fish. Depending upon the species, they may or may not be stressed by this. While the chloride anion is needed by the plants and fish, you may eventually add too much for them. Think of it as slowly turning your freshwater system into a saltwater or marsh system. Albeit, very slowly. 
You'd be better off with KNO3 or even K2SO4.
With all of that being said, I use muriate of potash (KCl) for my K, but then again I have a TDS meter to monitor my water conductivity. With this info, I can tell when I need to do a water change.

-Dustin


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

yoink - why'd you stop?

how much Cl is safe for the plants? the only fish in the tank are some guppies, they seem pretty hardy.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

I've added over 30ppm Cl from KCl as "sodium free water softener" in tanks with inverts and fish said to be sensitive, fwiw. It is hard to estimate levels because my KCl is in large nuggets and I often do not take the time to weigh them. Nowadays I prefer to dissolve the nuggets in solution and just dose liberally if I suspect K deficiency, despite KNO3 dosing. I do at least 50% water changes weekly in these tanks.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

griffin7882 said:


> yoink - why'd you stop?
> 
> how much Cl is safe for the plants? the only fish in the tank are some guppies, they seem pretty hardy.


I stopped because I got an order in from gregwatson.com that contained 
K2SO4. Before this I used the KCL, greenlight stump remover(KNO3), and fleet enema(PO4) for macros. I have noticed no difference in plant growth since switching though, it's just easier to dose.


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks all for the info. i think i am going to try dosing it in my tanks. hopefully all will go well


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I just read a reason not to use anything with Cl as part of the compound for adding ferts to the tank if possible.

here is the article, hold the salt section is about half way down.
http://www.uwsp.edu/cnr/uwexlakes/laketides/vol31-1/Text-only.htm

If you have very soft water and use CaCl as part of raiseing your buffer you may run into some of the issues that is discussed herehttp://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74507

The basics are, if you have soft water or are trying to grow difficult plants, useing compounds that don't have Cl in them might improve your success rate.


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

if i don't have soft water and i use a dechlor, would it be ok to use?


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I don't know, the discussion in that thread about it is rather investigative so I couldn't give any answer. They just brought it up as being an issue for them.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

If you are dosing kno3 and kh2po4 you probably don't need more potassium.


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

i am not dosing KNO3 or KH2PO4 - i was getting some pinholes which led me to think K deficiency. since i've been dosing, havn't noticed more pinholes, let's hope the problem is solved. 

thanks all!


----------

